# Help With Music Please



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try either Amazon or ebay. There are a LOT of such Halloween LPs and/or CDs that have been put out in the past. Most all of which use the original artists.

Some I can think of are:
Halloween Stomp
Halloween Hop
These Ghoulish Things

Try this self-made compilation that is all original artists:

http://hagaga.org/hagaga/index.php?s=halloween&searchbutton=Go!

You could also search the music sharing blogs here:

http://blogsearch.google.com/

and ask for "halloween music" or something along those lines.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks. I will do as you have suggested.


----------

